
I've got the map: some thoughts on gender - nixtaken
https://kirstenhacker.wordpress.com/2020/01/06/ive-got-the-map-2/
======
Jamwinner
Its impossible to observe and critique gender bias when your own cartoonish
'men dont ask for directions' biases override common sense. Cmon. Try harder.
Being sexist is passe.

------
haskell771
It’s wrong to generalize about genders the way the author does . Everyone is
an individual , not a gender .

